# Hunter, Dec-13



## tarponhead (Dec 13, 2011)

Date(s) Skied: Sunday December 13, 2011

Ski Area:Hunter, NY 

Conditionsacked Powder 

Trip Report:

Good stuff today. $36 got you Hellgate top to bottom and Belt parkway. Conditions were pretty darn good, headwall was scraped after a while but much much better then Saturday. Broadway to bottom was money. I'd spend the $ on gas in heartbeat to go tomorrow if I could get the time off of work. Next year it's the big lift card for me. I'm diggin hunter (mid week).


----------



## Harvey (Dec 13, 2011)

Agreed Sunday was a good day: *Hunter Mountain: 12/11/11*

(Are we talking about Sunday?)


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Date(s) Skied: Sunday December 13, 2011
> 
> Ski Area:Hunter, NY
> 
> ...


Yes Hunter is Great on midweek !


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2011)

That would be today?


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, I messed up. The report was for *Tuesday* Dec 13th. Yesterday. Wish I was there  today.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 14, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Sorry, I messed up. The report was for *Tuesday* Dec 13th. Yesterday. Wish I was there  today.



Well then pls ignore my pics from Sunday...


----------

